# Manti Te'o's girlfriend never existed.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

http://deadspin.com/5976517/manti-t...tory-of-the-college-football-season-is-a-hoax


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't believe no one ever followed up to deaths to see if they existed, I never cared about the situation anyways things are falling apart for manti since the championship game.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep, his draft status just got hit hard.

There's a bunch of people on twitter saying he's in the closet.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hmm hes not first round worthy in my opinion, I hope stupid pittsburgh waste a first rounded on him and they don't get jesse williams


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He might be first round depending on how many headlines he could bring the Jets.


----------

